# Who's Using Electrolyte Tablets?



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

I was given a sample of Electrolyte tablets at a recent ride and found them so easy to use that I have now bought some. Currently using Nathan Catalyst tablets but my local REI must have six different brands. I know these are probably more expensive to use rather than mixing powder but are are so dang quick and easy...just drop one in a bottle and you're done.

So, anyone else using them? What brand and how do you like them?

Regarding the Nathan brand; only thing I don't care for is the amount of fizz. I use water for any ride under an hour but over that if I use a mix, I prefer it flat with no fizz or maybe just a tiny bit.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I use Endurolyte Fizz or First Endurance EFS Drink...


----------



## trudan73 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've used NUUN ELECTROLYTE ENHANCED DRINK TABS on and off this past season. I thought they worked well. They are a 10 for sure when it comes to convenience. However you can't beat traditional powdered mixes or coconut water for that matter.


----------



## *sigh* (Dec 4, 2011)

I've used the Camelbak ones as well as the Gu brand ones. They are definitely easy but don't really replace powdered mixes. I only use them on short to medium length rides during the summer when water just isn't enough for the 115F Phoenix heat, and then I generally carry a tube with me on really long rides to replace my drink mix bottle once it's gone, once again generally only when it's really hot outside.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

By law, none of those electrolyte tabs or supplements can do a whole lot without going prescription strength.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I live in the south, we start our rides at 7am tontry and beat the heat. But mid summer on rides longer than 3hrs, I either do endurolyte capsules, sport legs, or pickle juice from a flask.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

spade2you said:


> By law, none of those electrolyte tabs or supplements can do a whole lot without going prescription strength.


And so you recommend just water?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

chuckice said:


> And so you recommend just water?


Given the little amount in most electrolyte tablets, you might as well. Before you tell me I'm a moreon, I am a licensed pharmacist. If you're looking for electrolyte replacement, the amount allowed without a prescription is very modest. There are some patient populations where full strength would be toxic, mainly children and people with advanced kidney disease. 

As long as your diet is good and you're using a sports drink of some sort, you'll be fine without the additional tablets. Full blown electrolyte replacement would also suggest a deficiency. Last I checked, most of us aren't getting our labs checked to see if we're low with sodium, potassium, magnesium, or calcium.


----------



## Bobsled (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the regular NUUN tables (not enhanced which are lighter taste). But I think I like gatorade better.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

spade2you said:


> Given the little amount in most electrolyte tablets, you might as well. Before you tell me I'm a moreon, I am a licensed pharmacist. If you're looking for electrolyte replacement, the amount allowed without a prescription is very modest. There are some patient populations where full strength would be toxic, mainly children and people with advanced kidney disease.
> 
> As long as your diet is good and you're using a sports drink of some sort, you'll be fine without the additional tablets. Full blown electrolyte replacement would also suggest a deficiency. Last I checked, most of us aren't getting our labs checked to see if we're low with sodium, potassium, magnesium, or calcium.


So you think I can run a marathon, say 3:30, in hot temps with no electrolyte intake?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

chuckice said:


> So you think I can run a marathon, say 3:30, in hot temps with no electrolyte intake?


You think I got my diploma from the mall?


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I think what the drug dealer  is trying to say is that Gatorade should be just as good as any electrolyte tabs to re balancing your levels, and much cheaper, but here lies the problem. Down south here, when it's 95 degrees, I can't drink enough or carry enough to replace, I can't stomach all that glucose, etc. Sometimes it's easier to take a few pills, but in most cases, I just take a few hits of pickle juice, works wonders.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

Are these hits of pickle juice before a ride or after?



MerlinDS said:


> I think what the drug dealer  is trying to say is that Gatorade should be just as good as any electrolyte tabs to re balancing your levels, and much cheaper, but here lies the problem. Down south here, when it's 95 degrees, I can't drink enough or carry enough to replace, I can't stomach all that glucose, etc. Sometimes it's easier to take a few pills, but in most cases, I just take a few hits of pickle juice, works wonders.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

MerlinDS said:


> I I just take a few hits of pickle juice, works wonders.


For the vinegar? Why not Mother's Earth Apple Cider Vinegar?


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

Neither, during.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Salt*



hawker12 said:


> I was given a sample of Electrolyte tablets at a recent ride and found them so easy to use that I have now bought some. Currently using Nathan Catalyst tablets but my local REI must have six different brands. I know these are probably more expensive to use rather than mixing powder but are are so dang quick and easy...just drop one in a bottle and you're done.
> 
> So, anyone else using them? What brand and how do you like them?
> 
> Regarding the Nathan brand; only thing I don't care for is the amount of fizz. I use water for any ride under an hour but over that if I use a mix, I prefer it flat with no fizz or maybe just a tiny bit.


Nothing really wrong with the electrolyte tablets, but you can pretty much do the same thing with a mix of table salt and Lite Salt for sodium and potassium needs. For long rides I just add salt to my cookie bag plus I have salted nuts and a couple of antacid tablets (calcium and magnesium) at the break (turnaround point). Salt needs vary WIDELY (measured sweat concentrations range from 120 to 2300 ppm sodium). You have to learn how much you need based on your own body's behavior and the specifics of the ride (duration, heat, humidity).


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

mimason said:


> For the vinegar? Why not Mother's Earth Apple Cider Vinegar?


Because I have no idea what that is, sounds expensive with 5 names. my wife buys pickles, kids eat them all the time so I have the juice left over, easy, it's like a shock to the system


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Acetic acid*



mimason said:


> For the vinegar? Why not Mother's Earth Apple Cider Vinegar?


No, not for the vinegar. The reason to drink pickle juice in the context of bicycling and endurance sports is that it is loaded with salts.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I use Succeed! Caps -- just sodium and potassium chloride. 

Spade2you, I can tell you that when I do not take these supplements (I start at maximum dose and go up), the headaches I get will immobilize me. When overseas, I just ate from the salt containers. I'd be happy to let MDs test my system for any imbalances. My last checkup was all clear. 

OP - there are many discussions on these supplements. Are you taking them because others are taking them, you THINK you need them, or you have figured out somehow that you are short of something?


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the Zym Catapult tablets are great because they have a LOT of caffeine to go along with the electrolytes. Seems to make a difference for me towards the end of a race, but maybe it is just a placebo effect.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Placebo effect*



nightfend said:


> I think the Zym Catapult tablets are great because they have a LOT of caffeine to go along with the electrolytes. Seems to make a difference for me towards the end of a race, but maybe it is just a placebo effect.


Not a placebo effect. The performance enhancing effects of caffeine are well-documented.


----------

